# Renter´s insurance in GDL area



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Our house has been broken into twice in the last 3 weeks. Valuables have been taken. I found a company that offers renter´s insurance but they are slow to respond so I was wondering if any of you know a company. We are in GDL.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In is a new and strange concept here. If you do have a claim, you may need to have proof of ownership of all missing items; ie: original receipts. No, I am not kidding.
Your money is better spent on improved security; or moving to a better environment.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> In is a new and strange concept here. If you do have a claim, you may need to have proof of ownership of all missing items; ie: original receipts. No, I am not kidding.
> Your money is better spent on improved security; or moving to a better environment.


I did find a company and was given that same information. It´s less than $1000 pesos for the year so to me it is worth it. They want us to take pictures and keep receipts. I was just curious to know if anyone had any experience with a company that they could vouch for. In the interim, we are taking measures to better our security.


----------

